# Heaven without my wife/family?



## Stope (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesus said there is no marriage in heaven, that marriage wont carry over. I actually shudder a bit when I think of this reality. I actually rather not even talk about heaven because I cant even imagine heaven without my wife. I know this is a classic grief, what do people respond to this to encourage us?

Also, was thinking, wasnt the institution of marriage (and sex, and one man with one woman devoted to one another) BEFORE the fall? Therefore, wouldn't it make sense (and I am NOT saying this is what Bible teaches, cause it teaches opposite, but it begs the question) that since we will eventually, sort of, "return" to the Garden/new heaven/new earth - that is, we sort of pick up where we left off? And then by default why would God nixed that original pre-sin mandate?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 27, 2017)

Eden wasn't an end unto itself; there was an inherent consummation. We don't go back to the shadow of the thing when we have the thing. We don't expect to have a weekly Sabbath in the Eternal State, do we?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stope (Apr 27, 2017)

hammondjones said:


> Eden wasn't an end unto itself...


Hmmm... I think it was an end to itself, that is, the God created us in His image and then commissioned our first parents to cultivate and create. We then see in Rev the new Heaven and earth will look very much the same except it will have been cultivated...

Regardless though of where you stand on the above: what then was the "shadow" of marriage linked to?


----------



## BGF (Apr 27, 2017)

Stope said:


> Regardless though of where you stand on the above: what then was the "shadow" of marriage linked to?



Christ and His Church.


----------



## Stope (Apr 27, 2017)

BGF said:


> Christ and His Church.


No. It was for the reason that it wasnt good for man to be alone. It was for the reason that Eden was a place he could have fellowship with his children created in His image. There was no need for a shadow when there was already the "real" thing. Shadows were incorporated after the fall to bring back what was lost (lost AT eden)


----------



## BGF (Apr 27, 2017)

Stope said:


> No. It was for the reason that it wasnt good for man to be alone. It was for the reason that Eden was a place he could have fellowship with his children created in His image. There was no need for a shadow when there was already the "real" thing. Shadows were incorporated after the fall to bring back what was lost (lost AT eden)



Well, then there's this,



> Ephesians 5:31-32
> “Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.” This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stope (Apr 27, 2017)

BGF said:


> Well, then there's this,


And

*18 *Then the Lord God said, “It is not good that the man should be alone; nI will make him a helper fit for5 him.”


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2017)

Stope said:


> And
> 
> *18 *Then the Lord God said, “It is not good that the man should be alone; nI will make him a helper fit for5 him.”


There is no "nixing" of the "mandate," but a _fulfillment_ of it in Christ. As with the sabbath, so with marriage.

Marriage between man and woman is the type which points to the antitype (Christ and the Church, as articulated above by the Apostle Paul in Ephesians 5). We might take Matthew 9 where it says:

Can the children of the bridechamber mourn, as long as the bridegroom is with them?​And say, "Will the bride (the elect) seek another lesser husband (other elect persons) when their husband is the One Mediator Between God and Man, God-Man Himself, pointed to in all of Scripture?"

None will feel slighted by the marriage relationship not being in heaven as we understand it on earth, for all our fulfillment will be in the Triune God of Scripture Who gave marriage as a picture of the relationship between Christ and His Church.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 2


----------



## BGF (Apr 27, 2017)

Stope said:


> And
> 
> *18 *Then the Lord God said, “It is not good that the man should be alone; nI will make him a helper fit for5 him.”



I don't disagree. It's not the full picture, though. Joshua was able to articulate the point I was trying to make in his comment above.


----------



## Stope (Apr 27, 2017)

Joshua said:


> There is no "nixing" of the "mandate," but a _fulfillment_ of it in Christ. As with the sabbath, so with marriage.



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 27, 2017)

What that means is you will love your wife perfectly in heaven, but so will all the saints there as well; for we will not marry, nor be given in marriage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Apr 27, 2017)

Though not married in heaven we still will be fathers and mothers to our prodigy I suspect.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2017)

earl40 said:


> prodigy


progeny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickCamp (Apr 27, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> What that means is you will love your wife perfectly in heaven, but so will all the saints there as well; for we will not marry, nor be given in marriage.



I haven't thought on this much until now, and I could be completely wrong, but could it be possible that "we will not marry, nor be given in marriage" be literal. Meaning; those who are married will remain with their families in heaven, there just won't be any new marriages in heaven? If you're married you will not marry, because you're already married. 

Another consideration. If we receive our glorified bodies and man and wife become one flesh when married, wouldn't this constitute that a married couple is still "one" in heaven as on earth? 

Last, if God never intended for spouses to separate, wouldn't it follow that this is included in the afterlife?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2017)

NickCamp said:


> If you're married you will not marry, because you're already married.


This ignores the context of Jesus' reply, which was a riposte to the Sadducees--who deny the resurrection--when they asked Jesus "In the resurrection, whose wife will she be, for all seven had her?"

"Ye do err, not knowing the scriptures, nor the power of God. For in the resurrection they neither marry, nor are given in marriage, but are as the angels of God in heaven." Mk.12:24-25

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NickCamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> This ignores the context of Jesus' reply, which was a riposte to the Sadducees--who deny the resurrection--when they asked Jesus "In the resurrection, whose wife will she be, for all seven had her?"
> 
> "Ye do err, not knowing the scriptures, nor the power of God. For in the resurrection they neither marry, nor are given in marriage, but are as the angels of God in heaven." Mk.12:24-25



Hm. Yup, that concludes it. I must admit I forgot the context. That's what I get for jumping in tired and distracted, haha.


----------



## Justified (Apr 28, 2017)

The natural end of sex is procreation. We come into being in virtue of generation. We become members of the City of God in virtue of re-generation. Once the full number of Christ's elect have been incorporated into the City of God, whence the need for generation?

You are not going to "lose" your wife in heaven. She'll be there. The relationship you share with her will be transformed; it will be something greater than the marriage you know here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ValleyofVision (Apr 28, 2017)

Justified said:


> The natural end of sex is procreation. We come into being in virtue of generation. We become members of the City of God in virtue of re-generation. Once the full number of Christ's elect have been incorporated into the City of God, whence the need for generation?
> *
> You are not going to "lose" your wife in heaven. She'll be there. The relationship you share with her will be transformed; it will be something greater than the marriage you know here.*


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 28, 2017)

Justified said:


> You are not going to "lose" your wife in heaven. She'll be there. The relationship you share with her will be transformed; it will be something greater than the marriage you know here.



Indeed. How it drives me to awe and joy to imagine that the love I feel for my own wife right now will be perfected in my glory. That such as thing can be even more, than it is already for me right now is a glimpse of what is to come. And to think that such a love will extend to all the saints, not merely my wife, boggles the mind. _Even so, come, Lord Jesus_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lynnie (Apr 28, 2017)

This thread reminds me why Mormon doctrine is so appealing _to the uninformed_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeithW (Apr 28, 2017)

Personal anecdote: in all of my Christian experience when I have heard people talk about seeing their loved ones in heaven, I have never heard any of them ever mention that God will also be in heaven. You know, the one true living God, the God who created the heavens and earth and all living things, the God who in this life if a person were to see God would instantly die...

Rev 21:3 (KJV) And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.​
I have to remind myself, may my hope be in God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Apr 29, 2017)

KeithW said:


> Personal anecdote: in all of my Christian experience when I have heard people talk about seeing their loved ones in heaven, I have never heard any of them ever mention that God will also be in heaven. You know, the one true living God, the God who created the heavens and earth and all living things, the God who in this life if a person were to see God would instantly die...
> 
> Rev 21:3 (KJV) And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.​
> I have to remind myself, may my hope be in God.



Well you can scratch this one off your list of experiences....I am looking forward to seeing my loved ones in heaven along with Jesus.


----------



## Stope (May 1, 2017)

Justified said:


> The natural end of sex is procreation. We come into being in virtue of generation. We become members of the City of God in virtue of re-generation. Once the full number of Christ's elect have been incorporated into the City of God, whence the need for generation?
> 
> You are not going to "lose" your wife in heaven. She'll be there. The relationship you share with her will be transformed; it will be something greater than the marriage you know here.


But its not the sex/procreation, rather I long for us to CONTINUE being ONE as we are currently ONE. Why would we be pulled apart that which he has joined?


----------



## KMK (May 1, 2017)

Do you believe that the righteous shall "receive that fulness of joy and glory with everlasting rewards, in the presence of the Lord?"

If heaven really is the fulness of joy then whatever state your marriage is in heaven, you both will not...and cannot...be disappointed.

I understand your struggle. I lost two children and my hope is that I will be with them for eternity in heaven. Whether that is the case or not, my joy will be full.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KMK (May 1, 2017)

Even as I reread this I struggle with the assurance of what I just wrote. My sinful heart still desires some kind of guarantee in writing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stope (May 1, 2017)

KMK said:


> Even as I reread this I struggle with the assurance of what I just wrote. My sinful heart still desires some kind of guarantee in writing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your heart here.

By the way, I see your from San Bernardino - Im form Yucaipa!!!


----------



## KMK (May 1, 2017)

We are practically neighbors.


----------

